# Nitro Tech has Steroids



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

I just read this article http://cbs.sportsline.com/nfl/story/6678859


accrording to this NitroTech has STEROIDS in it????????  (or a prohormone that basically turns to a steroid in your body)
how could this possibly be true?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

it had an andro derivative apparently..never knew that


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

so does that mean that i've been juicing this whole time when i thought i was clean?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

yep


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

Omg I bought a Nitro tech shakes


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

Ive been jucing Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

Im throughing away all my nitro tech right now


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yep


dude your kidding i hope


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

nope, you are no longer all natural


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 16, 2003)

I told you bro.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 16, 2003)

Lifting weights isnt natural 

Whats the value of being "natural".  Perhaps a better place to put your emphasis is on being "legal".  I mean really, is taking all these supplements natural?  Unless you're a vegan it aint natural anyhow.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> nope, you are no longer all natural


yeah right


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> I told you bro.


mind your own thread lol


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

no seriously, you have abused steroids now


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea I read the  thing on Cbs sportline its true But god thing ive only drunk 5 of them omg if my mom finds out about this


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Lifting weights isnt natural
> 
> Whats the value of being "natural".  Perhaps a better place to put your emphasis is on being "legal".  I mean really, is taking all these supplements natural?  Unless you're a vegan it aint natural anyhow.



I agree with the comment somewhat. IMO people that take pro-steroids are not natural. But when you ask them if their natural or not, most of them say they are


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea But Im not a pro Im a 16 year old boy in highschool


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

are those two ingredients simply pro hormones, which, in turn, increase your steroidal level, or steroids themselves?


i would not be so pissed if it was just a pro hormone.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

pro hormones increase steroidal level ohh i wont be that mad either if they are that but I doubt


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

Steroids are steroids man, so steroidal level means steroids, some steroids are naturally occuring inside the body (many of them, too numerous to mention and hundreds or thousands I have never heard of). Not all steroids are anabolic or subject for abuse, steroids serve a purpose inside the body, whatever that purpose may be.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

I cant belive Muscle Tech would do that Ok all Muscle Tech products are crap


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

Probably similar to hot stuff, protein powder + goodies that supposedly are anabolic. If you dont read the label, its not thier fault.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

but its * not * on the label.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

oh man, you are in some much trouble right now.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

lol


----------



## tk... (Nov 16, 2003)

it really isnt on the label, i have read in also..

damn canadian company...do i smell a lawsuit ???


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

I did read the label if you read the CBS  sportline report they reported that  "Nothing regarding nandrolone appeared on the label that would so much as hint at such an addition to the ingredients. ;Nothing regarding nandrolone appeared on the label that would so much as hint at such an addition to the ingredients."   and they said " According to the suit, laboratory analysis of the Nitro-Tech revealed it contained norandrostenedione and androstenediol, compounds that would produce a positive test for metabolites of nandrolone. "


----------



## Antdan (Nov 16, 2003)

When I first read this post I read my lavbel and it wasnt on there so I throught out all my Nitro tech


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

say what


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

why did you throw away your supplements?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> but its * not * on the label.



What does the label read? They should list the substance by name, they aren't going to say "its steeroidsssssssss!"


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 16, 2003)

if it is a steroid does that form to estrogen and cauz small testes


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

dude you couldve just finished it up. its not like you havent been using it this whole time anways.

besides, i the ammount is negligible i am sure. testing is pretty acurate nowadays. not like you just shot up with a huge stack.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> What does the label read? They should list the substance by name, they aren't going to say "its steeroidsssssssss!"



LMAO


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> if it is a steroid does that form to estrogen and cauz small testes



Sorry man, big balls here.


----------



## tk... (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> if it is a steroid does that form to estrogen and cauz small testes




one thing is for sure,,the amount of andro and nor is not mentioned in the report. Andro had several side effects(estrogen,loss of libido) but nor has 80% less of these s.e. They both apparently work good together when stacked but without knowing the exact quantity used by muscletech then it is hard to tell..

normally, when stacking 200 mg of nor= poor or no results

so basically if muscletech used more then 200mg, then yes all of the normal s.e. of nor and andro should be apparent..but for some reason i dont think they used that much, it seems very unlikely.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> if it is a steroid does that form to estrogen and cauz small testes



Estrogen does not shrink your testicles, replacing your bodies natural testosterone over time, and constant jacking off will shrink your testicles.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 16, 2003)

*regarding the label*

ironically, there is a warning about the phenylalaline content, but skipped the little part about anabolic steroids.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> oh man, you are in some much trouble right now.


patrick u gotta stop u r killing me with laughter..these kids sound like they are going to die


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> no seriously, you have abused steroids now


u are probably scaring the hell out of them..shame on u


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2003)

I can't help it man, it is to much fun.

Okay, seriously guys, don't sweat it.  If it freaks you out that much then finish up what you got and buy a different brand.  But, you guys can never say that you are all natural again.....glad I never use that crap.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 16, 2003)

Im glad I kicked Nitro Tech to the curve months ago.   Syntrax and Isopure for me.


----------



## badco (Nov 16, 2003)

*whoops!*



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Estrogen does not shrink your testicles, replacing your bodies natural testosterone over time, *and constant jacking off * will shrink your testicles.



Looks like I'm in some serious trouble!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2003)




----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 27, 2003)

You know why this kid threw away his Nitro?  Because people STILL KEEP blurring the lines.  Steroid precursors and prohormones ARE NOT STEROIDS.  They are not the same chemical, testable, traceable or illegal.  The statements people make is that if "it raises test in your body, its' a steroid. "  Get fucking educated people.  Exercise and proper diet raise test levels.  Holy shit, I'm going to test positive from working out.


----------



## Antdan (Nov 27, 2003)

But the nfl suspened a guy for testing postive for a steroid in him and they  tested the nitro tech and it had the steroid in it


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2003)

Garlic raises test, but as the article says thats not what this is about.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 27, 2003)

i doubt the article is acurate. the guy probably was on gear and blamed it on the shake, b/c he knew it had prohormones.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Antdan *_
> But the nfl suspened a guy for testing postive for a steroid in him and they  tested the nitro tech and it had the steroid in it


the NFL and other professional sports don't know shit about the diff. between these substances though


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> patrick u gotta stop u r killing me with laughter..these kids sound like they are going to die


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> why did you throw away your supplements?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2003)

this is some funny shit


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> i doubt the article is acurate. the guy probably was on gear and blamed it on the shake, b/c he knew it had prohormones.



I have seen a prohormone user come back as positive for multiple substances, I will try to dig it up.


----------



## Sir Foxx (Nov 29, 2003)

MuscleTech didn't intentionally put PH's in Nitrotech.  All that was found was trace amounts.  It was cross-contamination due to the lax manufacturing procedures in place.  There wasn't enough to do a damn thing other than fail a test.

Don't get me wrong, I hate MuscleTech, but they didn't do anything intentional.  You get more steroids out of the beef and chicken and pork you eat than what you will find in NitroTech.


----------



## plouffe (Nov 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Antdan *_
> Yea I read the  thing on Cbs sportline its true But god thing ive only drunk 5 of them omg if my mom finds out about this




your a fucking pussy.


----------



## Deeznuts (Nov 29, 2003)

Antdan - chill down bro. I've dranken quite a bit of this stuff and haven't noticed any adverse or "steroid like" side effects. As posted above, I don't think the levels in this stuff are high enough to actually effect anyone.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 29, 2003)

did u notice any positive effects from that over-priced piece of shit??lol


----------



## plouffe (Nov 30, 2003)

it works decent. I'd rather have Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey. Its weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

